# Long Distance Running with my GSD



## Batata (Feb 5, 2013)

The short of it: Is is safe to take my GSD on long 10+ mile runs?

The longer version:
I run regularly with my GSD, a 3 and a half your old female. We've been running together ever since she was 1 year old. I only started running when she did also, so we have been slowly building our fitness levels together at the same pace. She loves running with me and gets really excited the second she sees me put on my trainers. She's seriously the best running buddy i could ask for. She runs next to me on a leash at my pace.. she never pulls me (unless she spots a cat  ), and never drags behind me, even on longer runs. Our regular runs are usually around 5 miles (going at 8 mins per mile) which she handles with ease. Though since I'm practicing for a marathon, I do a long run once a week (going at 9.5 mins per mile). I wanted to know if its safe to take her on these long runs with me. Last weekend we did 12 miles together, and she never complained during the entire run. She just kept going. I'm not worried about her fitness or water etc (I make sure to do water stops during the run), what i'm most worried about is whether this is bad for her joints or not. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I have no idea but am very impressed at how well she runs with you. My GSD is almost 2. I try to take him with me, he doesn't pull but he never a stays beside me. Always up a little and does try to cut in front.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm interested in this too. How large is your female? I would think the smaller and lighter she is, the easier it will be on her. I'm a bit worried about my dog, he's a large male with some bone. I know GoodKarma takes her dogs on long runs all the time. I would imagine, as long as your watching your dog carefully, that it will be fine as long as they're acting normally after (no limping, etc). I'd pay specially attention to paws--I use bag balm, but I'm going to get some Paw Wax to apply before longer runs. Hopefully someone who's run LR with their dog for a long time will chime in.


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, it is safe. As long as your dog doesn't have some underlying joint issues already. You won't create a problem that isn't already lurking there.

It sounds like you aren't worried about fitness and I wouldn't start worrying. Just remember she may be willing to run her paws off to please you. You can't count on her to tell you when it's too much. Their tongue is easy to see while you are running and is a good indicator of how they are doing. I also try to monitor the hind quarters. They'll lose form just like we do when we are exhausted and it usually shows first in back.


----------



## Batata (Feb 5, 2013)

She's definitely small for a German Shepherd. I haven't weighed her in a while actually, but last time I weighed her she was around 60lbs. Getting to the point where she became a good running buddy was not very straight forward.. it took some time and a lot of patience.. I'm a first time dog owner, so i can only tell you about my limited experience... but here it is:

Before you can start, your dog really needs to know how to heel well.. so if that's not set to stone, you should work on that first... Batata (my dog's name) and I have over the years, developed a technique that works well for both of us... perhaps it will be useful for you to try. Here's a step by step of our process:

1. Once she's on the leash and we're out of the house ready to run, i do some basic commands like sit, heel and stay for about 15 seconds, just to make sure she understands that i'm in charge and that we'll do this run by my terms...

2. We then do a short 0.2 Miles warm up run (during that run, she's usually trying to pull me)

3. I stop to stretch, and she pees and poops (if she doesn't do that, she starts pulling me again when we run, until she eventually does)

4. Once we're done with that, I tell her to sit. I then tell her to heel. Then sit again.. I do that about 3 or 4 times, until she's not overexcited anymore and is heeling easily on command.

5. We start the run... the first 0.4 miles, i may have to tug on the leash a bit just to remind her to stay to my pace, but then from then on, its really smooth.

If half way through she gets distracted, and tries to pull me, I give her a gentle tug and she gets back in shape.. If she starts behaving badly for any reason (she sees a cat for example and goes crazy), i pause the run just for a few seconds, and tell her to sit.. I assume that makes her worry that i'm gonna cut the run short, so from then on she behaves really well. After the run, she gets some nice yummy treats and a lot of love and pampering.. She absolutely loves those runs, and it keeps her really fit and healthy... Its the favorite part of her day (and often mine too)... Its also great for me since i start feeling guilty if I haven't run with her in 2+ days, so it always motivates me to stay in shape. 

I hope you and your dog can find a similar strategy that works.. just remember, it will take time and patience... Good luck!


----------



## Batata (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice martinaa!! I'll make sure to monitor those things.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats on your marathon training! I ran my first marathon last year, and Niko was my training partner. The longest run I ever did with him was 12 miles. He is three and a half years old and 80-85 lbs at 28 inches tall. So he is lean and leggy.

It sounds like your girl would be good to go farther. I didn't want to take Niko more than 12 miles because I don't trust myself to know when he is overtired. One day last summer we ran in the morning, he ran with my husband in the afternoon, then played ball in the evening. Then Niko barfed up dinner and was sick all night from what I suspect was heat stroke. So that really freaked me out.

What I ended up doing for my long runs was to split them so I have Niko for the first 6 or 8 miles and then I swing by home and drop him off, and go back out and finish it up alone.

I have had his hips x rayed, and his elbows, to make sure he has no problems. And I have him on a joint supplement just in case.

One other thing that is a concern is making sure she gets enough calories for the extra miles. Last year Niko dropped about 5 lbs and we were startled at the weight loss when he had his check up. Now we are more careful to add to his food when he has a high mileage week.

Good luck in your training!!!!


----------



## Batata (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks GoodKarma! It seems that your reputation does in fact precede you on this forum for a good reason 

This is my first marathon (Will be running the Paris Marathon in 2 months), so I'm really excited about it, and am really glad that I can have a running buddy like batata to help me out on my journey. I'll probably start taking her for shorter runs soon as the weather gets hotter where I am, but will definitely also take your advice to get her joints checked out just in case and will have her take joint supplements (that I also desperately need for myself). I like your idea of splitting the run, which i'll probably end up doing on the much longer runs! I'll limit her to 10 miles max as she's also so eager to always please and exercise, I worry about her (and me) not knowing her limits. As for the calories.. I always make sure we both get a lot of calories after those runs, so no worries on that department...

Thanks to everyone who pitched in with advice!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

seems many of my running friends who have run for years, we are now in our mid fifties plus, are having some knee and hip problems. two have had knee replacements. md says it was caused by the long distance running. i will let you decide if this translates into problems down the road for your dog.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it is probably fine. Keep in mind that for most of us, a long-distance running pace isn't all that fast for a dog. I'd say try to keep off of pavement for long-distance training, but that's as much for you as the dog. LOL Concussion is the enemy when it comes to cumulative injury...but I am also sure I am not saying anything you don't know. 

I would really recommend a vet visit though, just because GSDs as a breed are prone to joint problems. A thorough checkup with a focus on joint health will put your mind at ease. If she doesn't have an underlying issue, though, I wouldn't worry about it. Sounds like you're doing everything right.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I run regularly with my working line German Shepherd female about 4 times a week and we started running after she had her hip and elbow clearances done with OFA. 

We both started gradually and have now worked out way up to 19km (11.8mi) and I am training for a half marathon in April (21.1km/13.1mi). Our shortest runs are 5km (3.1mi) and we usually average 25-35km/week depending on the week.

I do think that GSDs that are structurally sound shouldn't have a problem gradually running longer distances since dogs that are trained in Schutzhund, have gone through the breed survey and done the Ausdauerpruefung (AD) endurance test can run 12 mi.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> seems many of my running friends who have run for years, we are now in our mid fifties plus, are having some knee and hip problems. two have had knee replacements. md says it was caused by the long distance running. i will let you decide if this translates into problems down the road for your dog.



Not to derail the thread, but, I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, have had it for 10 years now, and my rheumatologist keeps asking me when I'm going to train another marathon.  I've been running for over 20 years. I lift weights regularly (at LEAST 2x week and have regularly for over 5 years)--he says the key is keep your muscle groups strong to help prevent injury from bad form and running smart. Also, I have many friends in their 60's and 70's --yes, seriously--that still run. We have a little local race here, called Bloomsday. It was at one time the largest road race in the world, people wise. There are several people in their 80's that run it. Genetics are a big part of it too--so I would imagine it plays that way for dogs, as well.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha I'm so tempted to turn this into a running discussion...I come from a family of runners and have been doing it seriously since middle school myself. Both my parents sustained significant injuries by age, which I have avoided so far due to a strong focus on my personal form (for me, barefoot form running is key, though I'm not one of those who thinks it is best for everyone).

But I think injuries are somewhat inevitable in an active life, for people and animals...but a sedentary life is at least as, if not more, dangerous. You've got to be smart about heavy exercise, but in general I think marathon runners are better off than people who sit at a desk 18 hours a day, never exercise and eat a bad diet (since marathoners are a bit on the extreme end too). Dogs suffer from obesity, diabetes and sedentary lifestyles just as much, if not more due to their metabolic differences.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

shorten the leash.



ladybugmomma said:


> I have no idea but am very impressed at how well she runs with you. My GSD is almost 2. I try to take him with me, he doesn't pull but he never a stays beside me. Always up a little and does try to cut in front.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

RowdyDogs said:


> Haha I'm so tempted to turn this into a running discussion...I come from a family of runners and have been doing it seriously since middle school myself. Both my parents sustained significant injuries by age, which I have avoided so far due to a strong focus on my personal form (for me, barefoot form running is key, though I'm not one of those who thinks it is best for everyone).
> 
> But I think injuries are somewhat inevitable in an active life, for people and animals...but a sedentary life is at least as, if not more, dangerous. You've got to be smart about heavy exercise, but in general I think marathon runners are better off than people who sit at a desk 18 hours a day, never exercise and eat a bad diet (since marathoners are a bit on the extreme end too). Dogs suffer from obesity, diabetes and sedentary lifestyles just as much, if not more due to their metabolic differences.


Rowdy, did you ever post on Runner's World (RWOL) or Running Ahead?


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

Cairo, Egypt? I just noticed your location. Is it hot, humid when you run?

The only running advantage you have on your dog is heat. I've gone up to 15 miles in 90+ degree high humidity August in Minneapolis weather without a problem. But you absolutely must prevent the heat buildup. I plan my routes along a river or lake where I know I can stop often and let him swim long enough to cool off and saturate his coat. Kind of messes with your training rhythm but that's a small price to pay for the best of all running buddies.

Something else to watch out for is hot pavement. Turf is much cooler on their feet in addition to being easier on the joints.

I log about 2,200 miles a year if I'm not training for any races. Some of the herding people here have calculated mileage that makes mine look easy. GSD's can do all you can and more as long as you don't ask a couch potato to suddenly run for hours.
A big boned heavy dog use it just as much as a lighter one and might benefit more if the excercise helps the dog stay lean and fit.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Ooo good catch martinaa. I didn't see the location. Totally agree on the heat--I can honestly say my dog--who is a Long Stock Coat--suffers a bit in the heat here. He can only run in the early morning or late evening without me noticing him slowing considerably and his enjoyment diminishes. And again, careful with pads on the hot surfaces. 

Good to see you think it's good for bigger dogs, martinaa. (Rocket is very lean so that helps).


----------



## Batata (Feb 5, 2013)

Go ahead and turn it into a runner's thread.. seems we're all runners here  Totally agree with you all.. there's an inherent risk in an active lifestyle, but more of a risk in a sedentary one... I would not consider myself an extreme runner though since this is my first marathon (full 26mi), and likely my last... Its too strenuous for my joints and all, but its on my bucket list so its something i need to do at some point in my life at least once... After the marathon we'll probably go back to just doing regular 4-7 mile runs about 3 times a week mixed with cross training.. Though I'm not sure if i'll be able.. this long distance running is panning out to be quite an addiction! 

Martinaa, thanks for the concern. At this time of year when i run (normally early in the morning), its actually quite cold.. And even mid day, the weather is really nice at the moment. We have very little humidity all year round... Inevitability though as we get closer to spring and summer it takes a toll on batata's ability to keep up with me... so during the hot season (and it can get very hot here) i make sure to take a shaded route (unfortunately, i don't have a clean river, lake, or turf to run on.. just road) and I try as much as possible to run early in the morning before it gets too hot or after sunset. I also don't run her as long when it gets hot.. i know it could be rough for her, but its something she needs to do, and i feel her stress and change in temperament when she hasn't run in a while.. so i just try to do it smartly and focus on monitoring her tongue and fatigue level as the weather gets hotter, and to make sure she access to drinking water.

Thanks again to all who have pitched into this thread. Its been really helpful and enlightening to read about your experiences with your running buddies! And i think we can all agree, they're by far the best running buddies anyone could ask for!


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Rowdy, did you ever post on Runner's World (RWOL) or Running Ahead?


I read RWOL and probably posted there a few times, but I wouldn't have made much of an impression I'm sure...very much a lurker there. Never really checked out Running Ahead.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

RWOL died and now we've all moved to RA. I posted mostly in MRT and L&O. Rarely in Marathoners, but no where else.  I'm almost afraid to say my old username heh heh.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

LOL

I might have to check out RA.  I had to take a couple of years off from serious running as I dealt with some health problems (a non-running-related injury ), and sort of dropped out of runners' forums as a result...but I'm training for a half-marathon in April and have been doing competitive 5ks for a few months now (not that I'm that competitive myself...but I'm happy with middle-of-the-pack!) so I've been reading more online as a result too.


----------



## Ken Heim (Mar 1, 2013)

*No Problem*

I started running with my GSD a little before he turned 2, and I can assure you that he accelerated along the fitness curve much quicker than I did. He's 3 now and weighs 75lbs. But he's real lean. 

We started with two mile runs for a while and then built up from there, gradually. He runs with me everyday, and we take one to two days off each week. These runs include, my long run on Saturdays - usually between 13 and 17 miles. As we get closer to a marathon, though, these miles go up. He has run several 20 milers with me, and even one complete marathon (26.2 miles). He has never had any issue these long runs, in fact, he wants to play ball when we get back. (I've been thinking about getting him a 26.2 dog tag).

He loves winter running best. On some of those really cold mornings I get the sense that he could run 200 miles. It's as if he was made for gliding across the frozen landscape. But he does well in the summer also. From what I've been able to find in my research on this, the key considerations are heat, water, and paws. With all the training we have done his paws are tougher than nails at this point, but we got to this point by slowly building up to it. On warm/hot days, we always go before daybreak when it is still cool and there is no sun shinning on his black coat. We live in Colorado at 5,869 ft, so we always have cool early mornings, even on the hottest summer days. We also run along a creek, so he always has access to plenty of water. His vet says he is in spectacular condition, so no problem there.

Were just now getting ramped up for another marathon in May, and I'm looking forward to going for some good long runs with him. He's the best running partner I could ask for.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow Ken, I am impressed. May I ask what lines your GSD is from?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Ken Heim said:


> I started running with my GSD a little before he turned 2, and I can assure you that he accelerated along the fitness curve much quicker than I did. He's 3 now and weighs 75lbs. But he's real lean.
> 
> We started with two mile runs for a while and then built up from there, gradually. He runs with me everyday, and we take one to two days off each week. These runs include, my long run on Saturdays - usually between 13 and 17 miles. As we get closer to a marathon, though, these miles go up. He has run several 20 milers with me, and even one complete marathon (26.2 miles). He has never had any issue these long runs, in fact, he wants to play ball when we get back. (I've been thinking about getting him a 26.2 dog tag).
> 
> ...


 I'd like to ask what his size and weight are, just to compare. My dog is a LSC so he *looks* big but he really I don't think is. I believe he weighs about 79lbs and I haven't measured him in awhile, but I think he's about 25.5". 

Do you use paw wax or anything?


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Used to run 3-4 times a week with my GSD, usually between 5-7 miles and then toss a tennis ball for him to retrieve for about 10 minutes. Never had any problems. However, it would be best if you could run on trails or dirt, rather than pavement.

Also, as others have said, you have to be very careful in the heat. GSD's are not nearly as good at cooling off as we are and, even in 70 degree weather can suffer from heat stroke.

Plus, these dogs are all heart and want to keep up with you, so you may not see the signs of heat exhaustion until it's too late.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, i would like to see some breeders such as wolfstraum, carmspak and selzer give some advice to you.


----------



## Jelmer McGee (Mar 10, 2013)

At what age did you all start longer runs with your dogs? I do short 2 milers with my girl (she is almost 1). She does well on those and I know she can go farther. I was just wondering if there is any concern about repetitive motion injury on developing joints. 

I can't remember where I read it, but I had heard that before the age of 2 its best to keep runs short. I am training for my first marathon this summer as well as two halves in September and would love to have Athena train the longer miles with me.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

About that age. 

Honestly, it all depends on how your dog is conditioned, the surfaces you're running, and working them up. I watch my dog. I know him well enough to know that he is not a dog that will continue to "go go go" if he is feeling discomfort. Once, about a mile from home last summer, it was already 70 degrees in the morning. He flat out laid down and I had to wait for a bit to walk him home. It was simply too hot (and kind of humid for us) and he's a LSC. I pay close attention to how he acts later in the day, and I pay attention to his weekly mileage. I also know how far he can hike (10+ miles a day) so I kind of equate that to 5-6 miles of running. 

Watch the weather, watch her paws, that sort of thing.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you guys still run in the summer when it's hot? I'd like to since Jazz and I are making great progress. I was thinking either early morning or at night once the sun is going down. Would a cooling vest help or is it unnecessary? How often do you stop and give water to your dog? I've only run in the Fall/Winter so this is new to me.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

From July 4th on its in the 90's here mostly. Early -5-5:30am-- is the coolest time. Often it's not below 75-70 here until after 9 pm. Still, I love running at night, especially now that I have Rocket. I do find it to be too hot for him on the nights where it doesn't cool down. Well, at least last year he didn't enjoy it as much. 

I don't take water for him because last year he was too young and new to do anything over 6 miles. I myself never take any unless I'm going over 10 miles. If I were to take Rocket in the summer over 7, I'll probably take some. But that's around an hour of running, is all, so as long as we're coming straight home, I think he'd be fine without it. With dogs, I think you'd have to be careful they don't drink too much and then vomit or bloat or something if they drink mid-run.


----------



## Jelmer McGee (Mar 10, 2013)

I was wondering if you took water mid-run. I never thought it would be necessary for 5-10 mile runs. Like you said it's an hour or so of running. It gets pretty hot in the summers here too. I've never been one for running at night, but I will certainly give it another go with Athena.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it. That's when you get all the fragrance....first the plums and cherries, then the crabapples, then the locusts and lindens...


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

In the summers, I go before the sun rises. I don't do long runs (>5miles) with her if it's over 80 F. If I need water, I assume she needs water, she won't drink unless she needs it. I don't bring water for anything under 10ish miles in cool weather. In hot weather, I'd probably bring water for anything over 6.


----------

